# Cedega in gentoo

## Caluk

Ciao raga,

qualcuno mi potrebbe dire come fare a mettere Cedega ? Da dove lo scarico visto ke è a pagamento?

Grazie

----------

## GuN_jAcK

se lo vuoi lo devi pagare... 

Io l'ho acquistato originale, costa l'abbonamento tipo 3 o 5 euro al mese, ma non sei costretto a pagarlo sempre.. una volta che lo compri è tuo... poi se vuoi gli aggiornamenti ti ripaghi il mese. Io ho fatto prima facendomi l'abbonamento per un anno..

----------

## Caluk

Ottimo. Ma esiste anche la versione per 64bit o solo 386?

Mi potresti dare una guida per mettere Cedega nella mia gentoo?

----------

## devilheart

cedega è già in portage

----------

## Luca89

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> cedega è già in portage

 

esatto, basta mettere il tarball che danno in /usr/portage/distfiles e poi installare questo pacchetto:

```
* app-emulation/cedega 

     Available versions:  4.0:3 4.0.1:3 4.1:3 4.1.1:3 4.2-r1:3 4.2.1:3 4.3:3 4.3.1:3 4.3.2:3 4.4:3 4.4.1:3 4.4.2:3 4.4.3:3 5.0:3 5.0.1:3 5.1:3 5.2.1:3 5.2.3:3

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://www.transgaming.com/

     Description:         Cedega replaces WineX, a distribution of Wine with enhanced DirectX for gaming
```

----------

## Caluk

Io già lo avevo installato dal portage. 

Ho fatto emerge cedega. Ma non me lo fa partire e non me lo mette da nessuna parte.

Forse ho capito, ecco cosa mi dice quando emergo cedega :

```

Gentoo caluk # emerge cedega

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/cedega-5.2.3 to /

!!! app-emulation/cedega-5.2.3 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Please download the appropriate Cedega archive (cedega-small-5.2.3.tgz)

 * from http://www.transgaming.com/ (requires a Transgaming subscription)

 * 

 * Then put the file in /usr/portage/distfiles

```

Ho capito che devo scaricare l'archivio cedega-small-5.2.3.tgz, ma è gratuito? Basta solo una semplice sottoscrizione? E poi come lo metto nel portage?

----------

## randomaze

 *Caluk wrote:*   

> Ho capito che devo scaricare l'archivio cedega-small-5.2.3.tgz, ma è gratuito? Basta solo una semplice sottoscrizione?

 

Credo che la risposta alle tue domande sia su http://www.transgaming.com/

 *Quote:*   

> E poi come lo metto nel portage?

 

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> esatto, basta mettere il tarball che danno in /usr/portage/distfiles e poi installare questo pacchetto:
> 
> ```
> * app-emulation/cedega 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## pingoo

Ciao,

non so bene  perché non sia stato menzionanto ma puoi anche installare cedega cvs, nel caso può esserti utile questo. Io l'ho testato poco quindi non so dire se sia consigliabile o meno...

Ciao

----------

## Caluk

Ho messo cedega ma non posso usarlo. 

Se clicco in install e poi su mount oppure su browse mi crasha e ache se faccio altro

Esiste forse qualche patch?

----------

## Deus Ex

A me funziona perfettamente, quindi credo che dovresti postare qualche log oppure qualche altra informazione per vedere cosa non va nella tua configurazione, perchè il programma è stabile anche su amd64.

----------

